# My husbands cat Banjo



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

He is a maine **** mix he weighs more then 2 times as much as my dogs LOL! He thinks he is a dog though, he comes to his name when called, LOVES flat rats he thinks they are all his LOL! He was a rescue and was tiny when we got him, now wow has he grown! Weighing in at 15lbs he is still a kitten in terms of a maine ****, so he is still growing!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is very pretty! I have an orange tabby of my own, who dwarfs my Maltese, LOL!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

We have a Maine **** that looks so much like yours! He weighs in at 23 lbs and he's 11 yrs old. He outweighs the mini poodle and the Boston terrier! lol


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

O' My! lol, He does look kinda like him, when we first got him like I said he was so small...he had a very tiny head and a very short tail lol, but then it was like over night his tail and head caught up with his body LOL! Yours looks so big! Beautiful!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a cutie!! I love his orange coloring. He looks like he is the poodle's watchdog..lol.

I had a Maine **** mix many years ago that was my love, he was not as heavy bodied as your guy but was TALL and long, he could put his front feet up on the edge of the counter top when I would cook supper. lol. I have a photo of him standing next to a new born goat kid and he was taller and bigger. I love the Maine ***** for that, not to mention they are an extremely sweet and gentle cat.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Before we got him I actually was not that fond of the orange tabby's I prefer the black smoke and the silvers but is color has grown on me and he has actually gotten alot lighter the older he has gotten. He is a very creamy color in the lighter areas, pics really do not do his color justice.


----------

